# Aventail Client ver 10.6.3-342 not working windows 10 machine



## shrirang123 (Jul 27, 2016)

One of my client is facing issue with Aventail Client version 10.6.3-342 on windows 10 machine however the same version is working on Windows 8 machine.
Client is using Device :- SONICWALL, SRAEX6000

Thanks 
Shrirang


----------

